# Quality of Brooks Brothers outlet 346



## Puritan (Feb 3, 2012)

Gents, forgive me if this has already been discussed at length in another thread (couldn't find one from my searches) but what is your take on the quality of items sold through Brooks Brothers outlets vs. Their regular retail stores.

I have a 346 suit that was used in a wedding a few years ago that fits great but the quality of the wool is debatable. Also I'm shamelessly in love with the retail non iron extra slim fit shirts and wonder how the 346 non irons compare to the retail ones - amongst other things. Thoughts?

Cheers



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:*
> In addition to all the great information below, be sure to check out our Top Reasons To Shop Brooks Brothers Outlet Stores article!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

About 6-8 years old, the quality of 346 seemed on par with regular BB for many things. Nowadays not so much. The advantage of 346 is that decent-quality items can often be had for rock-bottom prices if you shop their clearance during national sales events.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

As Pentheos correctly notes, 346 stuff tends to be inferior quality as compared to Brooks Brothers' standard offerings, which does not mean it is bad. They can still be a good value, and indeed a number of knowledgeable forum members have given very good reviews for both shirts (though some have commented on sizes running comparatively smaller) and ties (with some actually claiming to prefer them of BB's standard fare).


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a couple of 346 gabardine pants. The fabric is the same but the stitching is inferior. Although I'm sure no one would ever notice. Can't speak for shirts, or suits, which are probably considerably worse in construction than 1818.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

The non iron shirts in my experience are just about identical in terms of quality.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

I'm a shill for 346 ties. They're made in the USA, woven from Italian silk, and are offered in all the classic Brooks repp stripe patterns. And at 3 for $55 bucks on sale, you can't get a better deal.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I've bought many things at 346 as well as at the regular BB stores, and here are my opinions:

T-shirts: same

Sport shirts: same

Shorts: same

Chino pants: same

Ties: I suppose regular BB is a little better but 346 has some great stuff too

Dress shirts: regular BB is better

Maybe if you really look closely, or you compare them side to side, you might notice some differences. But for every day wear I think 346 is great and from more than a few inches away it looks exactly the same. In fact the majority of my shorts are from 346 simply because the store is closer to my house and they had a larger selection of colors, and they feel practically the same anyway.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

I plan to be at the outlet malls this weekend, and noticed BB has a sale on suits. Any reviews on the suits? Is it worth considering them?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

There's an outlet store not far from my office and I used to go a couple times a year and always had good luck with their ties and sport shirts. They would also have the very occasional odd piece of outerwear or suit from their mainline of goods that would be steeply discounted so it was worth looking just for that sometimes. 

The 346 wool trousers always felt inferior in both fabric and construction/stitching and the few pair I bought always wrinkled up horribly.

My biggest (and really, only) complaint was that they never had any of their dress shirts or sport shirts in slim fit. Although that may have changed as I don't think I've been there in at least about 18 months or so.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I understand the 346 clothing is exclusively for the outlet stores but was puzzled to buy a pair of odd trousers (they don't look especially odd, except on me), at the 'regular' store here which were identical. I didn't examine the stitching or other particulars but the color and weave and style looked to be exactly the same.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

It's been a long time since I looked into this, but back in the day, 346 was their label for less-expensive teenage stuff. This was pre-outlet, so you'd find it in the regular stares and the catalogue. Slimmer cut, less-fabulous quality, lower prices. No idea that they'd revamped it to appear only in outlets, if that is what is happening.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

The BB outlet and their 346 branded merchandise is actually a pretty decent value.

A number of years ago I purchased two pair of wool flannel slacks and they are still going strong. I have a few sweaters as well that have held up well.

When compared side by side with the mainline merchandise one can tell the difference. But in general the price point and overall quality aren't bad.

I can't speak to the tailored clothing however.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I think their cottons are a good value. Not much of a difference to my eye and hand. The tailored clothes are not as luxurious. I just passed on a pair of flannel trousers. They don't feel as soft, thick or luxurious as the mainline ones. But they are less than half the price, and a good value when on sale. 

I still prefer the feel and fit of my Paul Fredricks flannel pants to the 346, but if I could justify the price, I would be buying the mainline BB. But I'm too cheap to spend that much on a pair of pants that may wear out or rip. Now shoes on the other hand, now that's a durable item for a lifetime.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

triumph said:


> I plan to be at the outlet malls this weekend, and noticed BB has a sale on suits. Any reviews on the suits? Is it worth considering them?


I bought two Madison Fit 346 suits about six months ago and I think they were a great value. I think I paid around $200 per suit. They come in separates, which is actually pretty handy, as I later returned and bought a spare pair of trousers for each suit during a subsequent sale. Though my inseam is about 30", I bought the trousers (flat front) with the 34" inseam so that I could take down the hem and cuff them. As an added bonus, they make the 34" inseam trousers with a longer rise (assuming these would be bought by a tall person), so the result was a nice traditionally fitting pair(s) of suit trousers.

As for the suit jackets, the shoulders were very soft and lightly padded, while the fabric quality seemed very good, especially for the price. I found the overall fit and quality to be more than acceptable and I have been very pleased with the suits.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen, I will give them a try this weekend. 

lol interesting perspective to look at pants vs shoes momsdoc


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^While you are looking, don't overlook the very real possibility of finding incredibly good prices on BB retail store merchandise on the Outlet store product displays and clearance racks. Over the years I've literally purchased garments for pennies on the dollar! Good luck in the hunt, triumph. :thumbs-up:


----------

